# HELP Identifying Shell Dweller Species



## DanioDan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi. NEw here but have been keeping fish quite awhile. I just got 2 Cichlids free from a guy off Facebook. I know they're obviously African Shell Dwellers but want to make sure I know the exact species so I know how to best care for them/ tankmates, etc. I believe they are Multies but can someone who actually knows confirm or deny? Appreciate it!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Lepidiolamprologus boulengeri? Certainly not Multis.


----------

